# Samyang announces the AF 85mm f/1.4 for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2020)

> Samyang has unveiled a new autofocus lens for the RF in the AF 85mm f/1.4 prime lens.
> The AF 85mm f/1.4 RF appears to be the same optical design as the Sony FE version. This lens boasts 11 elements in 8 grounds with an extra-low dispersion element and 4 high refractive index elements which help to reduce chromatic aberrations and which have the added bonus of helping reduce the size of the lens design.
> Weather sealing is also present on this lens along with 9 aperture blades.
> Samyang says the new lens will begin shipping in June for $800 USD.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Dexter75 (May 28, 2020)

Finally! Thanks Samyang. Guess Canon was too busy making absurdly priced $3k lenses the past two years to bother with a consumer priced 85 RF that should have been out long ago. Now we just need a 50mm.


----------



## gzroxas (May 28, 2020)

Was waiting for this!! If the quality is the same as the Sony equivalent it’s an extremely high value lens!
I hope I can test this out, since I got to test the 14mm!


----------



## Andy Westwood (May 28, 2020)

Wow! That is excellent value, so long as the AF is on par with the RF 85mm it’s looking like a bargain.

It will be interesting to see how heavy it is too, let’s hope more third-party RF Mount lenses appear soon.


----------



## ohm (May 28, 2020)

If Samyang are jumping into the RF mount along with others, I think it is time for me to dump Fujifilm X and GFX and go all in on Canon. Fuji fans keep saying APS-C is the sweet spot, which in some ways, it is, but it really depends. For still life APS-C is way way behind, showing less detail and more noise as base ISO and in low light, the X can't focus and shows very soft results after ISO 6400. It has really great rolling shutter performance. It has nice small lenses, but none of them are inexpensive and most have poor focus rings and there is little uniformity between them in feel. And until right now and excepting the Zeiss Touit lenses, there have been no 100% compatible third party lenses.

And Canon cameras are easier to use, and there are loads of great lenses already available thanks to adapters... Can't wait for the R6/5 announcements.


----------



## Stuart (May 28, 2020)

Great, this makes the RF offering accessible to more people and thus the whole shift to RF bodies easier. However The lens needs to perform better than an old EF lens with an adapter, as otherwise its cheaper to use the older lens combinations.


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2020)

Great news, especially as it has AF.
Will be interesting to see how good the AF works.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 28, 2020)

Don’t know if it’s a big deal, but if that’s the lens, it appears they won’t be taking advantage of control ring tech? Wonder if this announcement will expedite a Canon 85 1.4 or 1.8 non-L?


----------



## Accutance (May 28, 2020)

Exciting development considering Samyang currently has 9 FE autofocus lenses.

https://www.samyanglensglobal.com/e...size=&lens_type=&mount=&best_for=&mount[]=209


----------



## Antono Refa (May 28, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Wonder if this announcement will expedite a Canon 85 1.4 or 1.8 non-L?



I would be surprised if Canon wouldn't convert some of the popular consumer primes to RF.

The 85mm f/1.8 and 135mm f/2.0L are good performers, profitable enough to stay in manufacturing, why not refresh the lens (the electronics, if not the optics) for RF mount?


----------



## IcyBergs (May 28, 2020)

As someone who doesn't really use primes that often and can't justify the purchase of Canon's pro offerings, these fast 3rd party primes at a fraction of the cost of the "L" equivalents always tempt me.

It does though highlight the fact that besides the 35mm Canon hasn't offered another consumer primes for RF. I'm sure they are in the works but with the RP having already been on the market for a year prior to the whole covid situation, would have been nice to see a few already.


----------



## Accutance (May 28, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I would be surprised if Canon wouldn't convert some of the popular consumer primes to RF.
> 
> The 85mm f/1.8 and 135mm f/2.0L are good performers, profitable enough to stay in manufacturing, why not refresh the lens (the electronics, if not the optics) for RF mount?



I doubt Canon will do that because they need to charge more for lenses in this shrinking market. Sigma on the other hand...


----------



## slclick (May 28, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Don’t know if it’s a big deal, but if that’s the lens, it appears they won’t be taking advantage of control ring tech? Wonder if this announcement will expedite a Canon 85 1.4 or 1.8 non-L?


Canon doesn't jump when others say the word. They have their own timelines and paths.


----------



## Antono Refa (May 28, 2020)

Accutance said:


> I doubt Canon will do that because they need to charge more for lenses in this shrinking market. Sigma on the other hand...



Canon makes a profit on the EF 85mm f/1.8 for $350, or the lens would have been discontinued. Its good business practice to keep making profitable products. Converting the EF 85mm f/1.8 could be just adding 24mm to the barrel, and updating the electronics. Why not make it for $500? Because "they need to charge more", but somehow Sigma doesn't?


----------



## ddixon (May 28, 2020)

I have the Canon 85 1.8, and (my copy at least) is not a favorite lens. Quality is not great unless I stop down to 2.8, and not having IS means shutter speed must be higher - at least for my now-66-year-old hands. So, I'll wait to see how the rumored Canon RF non-L version with IS compares to this...


----------



## chasingrealness (May 28, 2020)

This is huge news. The Sony version of this lens is amazing with only very limited chromatic aberrations and slight pincushion distortion (which is actually slimming and positive for portraits). There is the issue of flair, but that can be used artistically in portrait photography. All in all, this is a strong buy for anyone who can’t afford the $3k 1.2 lens from canon.


----------



## Tom W (May 28, 2020)

I saw a review on the Sony version - decent lens. Is it better than the 85/1.4 IS EF lens though?


----------



## chasingrealness (May 28, 2020)

Looks like the pre-order price is actually $699 on Adorama right now, btw.


----------



## SteveC (May 28, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Great, this makes the RF offering accessible to more people and thus the whole shift to RF bodies easier. However The lens needs to perform better than an old EF lens with an adapter, as otherwise its cheaper to use the older lens combinations.



Except that there are some people who simply won't use an adapter, not even one that's basically an extension tube, optically/electronically speaking.


----------



## Dantana (May 28, 2020)

Hmmm. For $800? A Samyang? I'll stick with my EF 1.8 with adapter until something else comes along.


----------



## degos (May 28, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon makes a profit on the EF 85mm f/1.8 for $350, or the lens would have been discontinued.



Of course they do, the R&D and tooling costs were long since amortised. It's nearly 30 years old.


----------



## LLW902 (May 28, 2020)

This is a very exciting development - hopefully the Samyang 24mm and 35mm f/2.8 AF lenses are next. Those are close to pancake lenses and will nicely play to the strengths of the RP's small profile - something sorely missing from Canon's lineup and unlikely to be a niche fulfilled by Sigma or Tamron.


----------



## syder (May 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Except that there are some people who simply won't use an adapter, not even one that's basically an extension tube, optically/electronically speaking.



So a Canon made adapter and Canon lens for a Canon system is a never, but 3rd party lenses are a yes. 'Some people' are weird.


----------



## dwarven (May 28, 2020)

I've had mediocre results with 3rd party lenses and Canon cameras (mainly AF issues). Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have one L lens than 3 cheapos. I'm sure the IQ will be fine with this, but it's the AF I'm worried about, same with future Sigma lenses.


----------



## gzroxas (May 28, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I've had mediocre results with 3rd party lenses and Canon cameras (mainly AF issues). Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have one L lens than 3 cheapos. I'm sure the IQ will be fine with this, but it's the AF I'm worried about, same with future Sigma lenses.


I have the RF 14mm AF and autofocus is fast and very precise
It’s true that a wide angle doesn’t really give justice to the autofocus capability, but I think they are definitely on the right track. On sensor focusing also helps a lot.
I think this 85 1.4 will be great!! Its almost as sharp as the 85 GM


----------



## gmon750 (May 29, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> Finally! Thanks Samyang. Guess Canon was too busy making absurdly priced $3k lenses the past two years to bother with a consumer priced 85 RF that should have been out long ago. Now we just need a 50mm.



Nothing wrong if you want cheap. I prefer to see an actual comparison before I am so quick to judge. I suspect that Samyang's offering is "just okay", but if one cares about quality and performance, Canon is the way to go.


----------



## SteveC (May 29, 2020)

syder said:


> So a Canon made adapter and Canon lens for a Canon system is a never, but 3rd party lenses are a yes. 'Some people' are weird.



A good zinger...but really, I don't know how many off-brand lens users also are finicky about adapters.

At least some of the stated reasons I've heard not to use adapters...wouldn't apply to off brand lenses, so maybe there's quite a few of them.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (May 29, 2020)

Dantana said:


> Hmmm. For $800? A Samyang? I'll stick with my EF 1.8 with adapter until something else comes along.


The same, the Rf 85 1.8 is already in the making... I'll wait for that one. Especially because this is a very demanding aperture area!


----------



## Antono Refa (May 29, 2020)

degos said:


> Of course they do, the R&D and tooling costs were long since amortised. It's nearly 30 years old.



Indeed. And Canon can reuse most of it to make an RF 85mm f/1.8.


----------



## koenkooi (May 29, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Indeed. And Canon can reuse most of it to make an RF 85mm f/1.8.



I would hope not, the CA is strong on this one.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (May 29, 2020)

Yes but did they reverse engineer the RF mount or license it? If it AF's as well as the FE version does, it might be my first lens for R5, can't afford the Canon RF's and don't need them I'll be sticking to EF glass for a long time unless 500 f/4 or 600 f/5.6 RF comes along.


----------



## mb66energy (May 29, 2020)

Tom W said:


> I saw a review on the Sony version - decent lens. Is it better than the 85/1.4 IS EF lens though?



A look at the great website
https://www.the-digital-picture.com...ensComp=1168&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
shows that the EF 1.4 lens is much, much better - I think it will perform at f/1.4 with 2 times the linear resolution (4 times the MPix count) compared to the Rokinon if they haven't changed the optics for the RF version. *<= THE SONY / RF version has updated optics (Thanks to gzroxas ,below (EDIT)*
O.k., it's not RF but: for portrait and video the variable ND adapter might enhance an R5 dramatically so EF mount might help (and maybe interesting for APS-C)
O.k., 800 vs. 1400 bucks IS a difference but the Canon has ImageStabilization which would be great for me to use it maybe on RP or 200D

While I would like the focal length the close focus capabilities of both lenses are similar @ ~1:85 (~0.15) is a no go for ME - maybe a f/1.8 85 1:2 Macro @ 600 EUR would fit in my "prey scheme".


----------



## gzroxas (May 29, 2020)

mb66energy said:


> A look at the great website
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com...ensComp=1168&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> shows that the EF 1.4 lens is much, much better - I think it will perform at f/1.4 with 2 times the linear resolution (4 times the MPix count) compared to the Rokinon if they haven't changed the optics for the RF version.
> O.k., it's not RF but: for portrait and video the variable ND adapter might enhance an R5 dramatically so EF mount might help (and maybe interesting for APS-C)
> ...


You are comparing the wrong lens as the SAMYANG EF 85 1.4 has a different optical formula from this 85 RF which uses the same formula seen in the FE version of the lens. It has 11 elements instead of 9. Not saying it is toe to toe with the EF 85 1.4 IS, since it doesn’t have image stabilization, but this new design has been considered very, very comparable to the Sony GM 85 1.4 which is one of Sony’s sharpest lenses, for less than half the price. I’m honestly really interested! Especially considering the R6 and R5 will have IBIS.


----------



## mb66energy (May 29, 2020)

gzroxas said:


> You are comparing the wrong lens as the SAMYANG EF 85 1.4 has a different optical formula from this 85 RF which uses the same formula seen in the FE version of the lens. It has 11 elements instead of 9. Not saying it is toe to toe with the EF 85 1.4 IS, since it doesn’t have image stabilization, but this new design has been considered very, very comparable to the Sony GM 85 1.4 which is one of Sony’s sharpest lenses, for less than half the price. I’m honestly really interested! Especially considering the R6 and R5 will have IBIS.


Thanks for clarification!


----------



## gzroxas (May 29, 2020)

mb66energy said:


> Thanks for clarification!


No problem! Unfortunately third party lenses are tested much less than first party ones, so it’s hard to find actual data about them


----------



## Antono Refa (May 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I would hope not, the CA is strong on this one.



Yes, it is. The 85mm f/1.8 is otherwise good, and CA can be fixed in post processing.

My money is on Canon making consumer primes for the RF mount. I think Canon would make consumer primes in the RF mount because it can easily adapt existing EF primes. I hope it would make new & improved consumer primes.


----------



## londonxt (May 29, 2020)

I have an EOS R, but sold most of my lenses for cash flow reasons. 85mm is the lens I miss the most, for some reason! I only have 2 primes at the moment so dont mind the inconvenience of a prime. Good to see that focal range start to appear on RF mount aimed at cost/performance sweet spots!


----------



## koenkooi (May 29, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yes, it is. The 85mm f/1.8 is otherwise good, and CA can be fixed in post processing.



Yes, DPP4+DLO works wonders on the Canon EF85 f/1.8 (or any EF non-L f/1.8). I have rented the RF85 f/1.2 in the past and that one has virtually no CA. And since we've entered the sunny season here, I'm starting to see places were DPP4 cleaned up the CA, but couldn't get completely rid of it. So I'm hoping for a big improvement in CA performance and a slight improvement in sharpness.



Antono Refa said:


> My money is on Canon making consumer primes for the RF mount. I think Canon would make consumer primes in the RF mount because it can easily adapt existing EF primes. I hope it would make new & improved consumer primes.



I really hope the rumoured RF85 f/1.8 IS STM keeps the internal focus of the EF85 f/1.8, externally focussing lenses don't inspire confidence, unless they are built like the MP-E65


----------



## magarity (May 29, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Don’t know if it’s a big deal, but if that’s the lens, it appears they won’t be taking advantage of control ring tech? Wonder if this announcement will expedite a Canon 85 1.4 or 1.8 non-L?


It doesn't have Canon control ring because this is the exact same lens they already make for the Sony E mount, which does not have Canon control ring.


----------



## Tom W (May 29, 2020)

degos said:


> Of course they do, the R&D and tooling costs were long since amortised. It's nearly 30 years old.


Glad you said that - I was thinking it also. People often forget the R&D costs and initial tooling that goes into manufacturing a lens, camera, or anything else really (including medicine, but that's probably not for this forum). It is a fixed cost, and is spread over the sales of multiple units, so that a portion of every camera and lens sold, at least for an initial period, is used to pay for those costs. Like you said, the 85/1.8 is well past that stage and can be sold for basically the cost of manufacturing plus a little profit.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 29, 2020)

magarity said:


> It doesn't have Canon control ring because this is the exact same lens they already make for the Sony E mount, which does not have Canon control ring.



Right. I guess what I'm wondering is if any third party manufacturer will make a "true" RF lens using the control ring feature? Or will they all be mirrorless versions of the EF lenses adapted for the shorter distance to the sensor? If that's the case, Canon did something unique that will make native glass more appealing to some. I know it's not "needed"; but some will want a control ring.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 29, 2020)

The EF85mm f1.4L IS USM works just as well on the EOS R using the adaptor as it does on my 5DS. Sure I wound like to see Canon do a native RF85 f1.4 IS USM lens but I don't think it is a priority for them currently. The EF85 f1.4L IS USM lens is truly a great portrait lens and Im truly glad I bought it.


----------



## BeenThere (May 29, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Right. I guess what I'm wondering is if any third party manufacturer will make a "true" RF lens using the control ring feature? Or will they all be mirrorless versions of the EF lenses adapted for the shorter distance to the sensor? If that's the case, Canon did something unique that will make native glass more appealing to some. I know it's not "needed"; but some will want a control ring.


Could be a patent issue for the control ring.


----------



## RBSfphoto (May 29, 2020)

ohm said:


> If Samyang are jumping into the RF mount along with others, I think it is time for me to dump Fujifilm X and GFX and go all in on Canon. Fuji fans keep saying APS-C is the sweet spot, which in some ways, it is, but it really depends. For still life APS-C is way way behind, showing less detail and more noise as base ISO and in low light, the X can't focus and shows very soft results after ISO 6400. It has really great rolling shutter performance. It has nice small lenses, but none of them are inexpensive and most have poor focus rings and there is little uniformity between them in feel. And until right now and excepting the Zeiss Touit lenses, there have been no 100% compatible third party lenses.
> 
> And Canon cameras are easier to use, and there are loads of great lenses already available thanks to adapters... Can't wait for the R6/5 announcements.


I have both Canon and Fuji systems I think of them as different tools for different jobs, have not had an issue with focus on my xt-3's but would like to see the low light performance improved. I have had pretty good success mounting my canon lenses on the fuji with a finger adapter. Now you want to talk about poor focus my phase one body has the worst auto focus ever but even my older model IQ180 sensor beats my canon 5ds for an amazing look every time, but I would never try and shoot a soccer game with it ,wrong tool. I don't think of any system as being a perfect solution.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (May 29, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> Finally! Thanks Samyang. Guess Canon was too busy making absurdly priced $3k lenses the past two years to bother with a consumer priced 85 RF that should have been out long ago. Now we just need a 50mm.



That sounds ignorant to me.

Considering the EF 85mm 1.4 works like a hand in a glove on the EOS R, there shouldn't be any need for Canon to rush new RF lens designs. Canon's present pace seems more than ample.


----------



## vnm_mtl (May 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if this lens is any different from the Canon EF version? I've been using the EF version on my EOS R from day one and love it, but if there's any improvement to be had with this new RF model (specially the CA correction) I'll go for it in a blink


----------



## gzroxas (May 30, 2020)

vnm_mtl said:


> Does anyone know if this lens is any different from the Canon EF version? I've been using the EF version on my EOS R from day one and love it, but if there's any improvement to be had with this new RF model (specially the CA correction) I'll go for it in a blink


Yeah! It’s not the EF Design but the one they used for the FE Mount! It has 11 elements instead of 9 and other bonuses such as different coatings etc!
Try to look for some review of the Sony FE version to have an idea of the performance difference!


----------



## Tremotino (May 30, 2020)

Why would someone buy a samyang with an Sony FE bottleneck lens design for a RF mount Camera??

I mean, paying more for a worser lensdesign doesn't makes sense to me. 
I would wait for Sigmas lenses for the nikon/canon/Leica ML Systems, which will have an advantage of the short and lange ML mount. Or a canon rf 85mm 1.4 or 1.8.


----------



## gzroxas (May 30, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> Why would someone buy a samyang with an Sony FE bottleneck lens design for a RF mount Camera??
> 
> I mean, paying more for a worser lensdesign doesn't makes sense to me.
> I would wait for Sigmas lenses for the nikon/canon/Leica ML Systems, which will have an advantage of the short and lange ML mount. Or a canon rf 85mm 1.4 or 1.8.


I agree on the idea of the bottleneck (although Sony lens reviews on sharpness and performance say the opposite) but it seems evident that some changes have definitely been made to the lens. I would assume the elements closer to the sensor have been changed to make it fit the flange distance and RF Mount effectively eliminating the elements that would create the bottleneck. But that’s just my assumption. Still a good value lens either way.


----------



## zielynsky (May 30, 2020)

You can pre-order this lens in Germany for 699 EUR:
https://www.foto-walser.de/en/lenses/samyang/samyang-af-85mm-f1-4-rf-fuer-canon-r


----------



## zielynsky (May 30, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> Why would someone buy a samyang with an Sony FE bottleneck lens design for a RF mount Camera??
> 
> I mean, paying more for a worser lensdesign doesn't makes sense to me.
> I would wait for Sigmas lenses for the nikon/canon/Leica ML Systems, which will have an advantage of the short and lange ML mount. Or a canon rf 85mm 1.4 or 1.8.


I tested the EF 85mm F1.8, F1.2 L and F1.4 IS L with my EOS R. Every lens has its advantages. Adapted F1.4 and F1.2 are not very well-balanced to my taste. The RF version is to expensive for my hobby. I stayed by F1.8 for its weight, and I am waiting for the 3rd party 85mm RF lens. I will give this Samyang lens a chance.


----------



## djack41 (May 30, 2020)

Re-sale on the Samyang is poor. So you pay less on the front and lose it on the back. It might be a decent buy if you plan to keep it. Canon L glass holds its value.


----------



## Frodo (May 31, 2020)

djack41 said:


> Re-sale on the Samyang is poor. So you pay less on the front and lose it on the back. It might be a decent buy if you plan to keep it. Canon L glass holds its value.


Keeping an open mind on this. My Samyang 14/2.8 is much sharper and has less coma than a friend's EF 14/2.8L (both first versions) and the Samyang was about a fifth the price of the Canon.


----------



## ohm (May 31, 2020)

RBSfphoto said:


> I have both Canon and Fuji systems I think of them as different tools for different jobs, have not had an issue with focus on my xt-3's but would like to see the low light performance improved. I have had pretty good success mounting my canon lenses on the fuji with a finger adapter. Now you want to talk about poor focus my phase one body has the worst auto focus ever but even my older model IQ180 sensor beats my canon 5ds for an amazing look every time, but I would never try and shoot a soccer game with it ,wrong tool. I don't think of any system as being a perfect solution.



I certainly understand the different tools thing. I used to shoot with dual CFV-50 and 50c backs on bellows and then mounted to two different SLR bodies for studio work. Today I have a GFX. It isn't as versatile on bellows and can't mount as many lens types, but it is way easier to use in studio. That said, it is a slug to work with in macro. The reason is the same as the X-T3: when the lights go down, the sensor or processor starts to hiccup to such an extent that it is hard to tell what is in focus and what isn't. This isn't a problem with a Leica SL or even Canon 5D MKII. The GFX outputs good image quality (similar to the 50c) but it isn't better enough to justify its spot in my studio. I will go back to FF for that. 

The X-T3 is sort of in a tough spot. It should by now have the advances to AF that the X100V and Pro3 have, but it doesn't. I also use the Fringer adapter. It works great. But AF-wise, Fufjilm are behind Canon, and not by a little, especially as it regards focusing in indirect low light.


----------



## x4dow (May 31, 2020)

if it focus as good on canon as it does on sony, might just as well call it manual focus


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2020)

gzroxas said:


> I think this 85 1.4 will be great!! Its almost as sharp as the 85 GM



I sold my 85 GM and got the Sammy. My copy is just as sharp. AF is slightly more reliable. Saved $1k and used it to put away $ for the R5. The big question will be the AF on the Canon body.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2020)

x4dow said:


> if it focus as good on canon as it does on sony, might just as well call it manual focus


My experience differs. You might check out Dustin Abbott's review of all the FE Mount 85s. It a very good lens, including AF. Of course, it could be different in Canon.


----------



## RBSfphoto (May 31, 2020)

ohm said:


> I certainly understand the different tools thing. I used to shoot with dual CFV-50 and 50c backs on bellows and then mounted to two different SLR bodies for studio work. Today I have a GFX. It isn't as versatile on bellows and can't mount as many lens types, but it is way easier to use in studio. That said, it is a slug to work with in macro. The reason is the same as the X-T3: when the lights go down, the sensor or processor starts to hiccup to such an extent that it is hard to tell what is in focus and what isn't. This isn't a problem with a Leica SL or even Canon 5D MKII. The GFX outputs good image quality (similar to the 50c) but it isn't better enough to justify its spot in my studio. I will go back to FF for that.
> 
> The X-T3 is sort of in a tough spot. It should by now have the advances to AF that the X100V and Pro3 have, but it doesn't. I also use the Fringer adapter. It works great. But AF-wise, Fufjilm are behind Canon, and not by a little, especially as it regards focusing in indirect low light.


I was so disappointed with the focus on the leica Sl the sl2 is better but still not as good as the canon


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 1, 2020)

Knowing Canon even an RF 85 f/1.8 would run $1099. Good to see one sensibly priced yet great quality lens for RF mount.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 1, 2020)

Dustin Abbott's review is live for this lens for any interested


----------



## gzroxas (Jun 1, 2020)

chasingrealness said:


> Dustin Abbott's review is live for this lens for any interested


Thanks for posting the review! Overall, I must say I’m really impressed and it makes me want this lens even more. Yes, it’s not 1.2, but it seems that it nails both autofocus, image quality and size/weight for a very good price!
Definitely going into my wishlist now!


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 2, 2020)

gzroxas said:


> Thanks for posting the review! Overall, I must say I’m really impressed and it makes me want this lens even more. Yes, it’s not 1.2, but it seems that it nails both autofocus, image quality and size/weight for a very good price!
> Definitely going into my wishlist now!


Even f/1.8 is shallow enough DoF for an 85mm 95% of the time. f/1.4 is perfect IMO at this FL. f/1.2 for 50mm or wider for sure.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 2, 2020)

As usual, Dustin does a great review. Dustin is a reviewer I trust implicitly. This lens looks like a fantastic value at Adorama ($699). I'll be interested to see what else Samyang/Rokinon does in the future. Great looking lens, too. Were I looking to pick up an 85mm f/1.4, this would probably be the one. These are hard times for a great many people. While $699 is still a lot of money for a lot of folks (including me), I think this lens is a very welcome option. I found it very interesting that the weather sealing gasket at the mount is much more substantial than that of the Sony version.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 2, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> As usual, Dustin does a great review. Dustin is a reviewer I trust implicitly. This lens looks like a fantastic value at Adorama ($699). I'll be interested to see what else Samyang/Rokinon does in the future. Great looking lens, too. Were I looking to pick up an 85mm f/1.4, this would probably be the one. These are hard times for a great many people. While $699 is still a lot of money for a lot of folks (including me), I think this lens is a very welcome option. I found it very interesting that the weather sealing gasket at the mount is much more substantial than that of the Sony version.



I do wonder if Samyang has solved the huge copy-to-copy variation they had in the past. It's nice that Dustin's review copy is awesome, but will the 100 copies in the Amazon warehouse be equally awesome?


----------



## Accutance (Jun 3, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon makes a profit on the EF 85mm f/1.8 for $350, or the lens would have been discontinued. Its good business practice to keep making profitable products. Converting the EF 85mm f/1.8 could be just adding 24mm to the barrel, and updating the electronics. Why not make it for $500? Because "they need to charge more", but somehow Sigma doesn't?



1. So let's say Canon does what you say with the EF85 (which is not a great lens wide open) priced at $350 and then a year later when they want to launch the "real" RF 85/1.8 for $797 (i.e., price of Nikon Z mount 85/1.8S)? The adapted EF lens would eat into the sales of the new lens. 

2. Canon would have shot themselves in the foot had they adopted the business model you proposed. Had Canon simplistically adapted a bunch of their bread and butter EF lenses without optical improvements, would have had all their existing users scratching their head even more about making the switch to mirrorless. Why even bother with the EF/R adapter? 

3. Sigma introduced their adapted DSLR line of prime lenses for the Sony mount because they could offer significantly cheaper alternatives to the G-master and G lenses and minimally impact their manufacturing and marketing. For example, compare the Sigma FE 50/1.4 ART at $949 to the Sony FE 50/1.4 Planar at $1949. Or the Sigma FE 35/1.4 ART at $899 vs the Sony FE 35mm f/1.4 Distagon at $1598. And yes, Sigma did raise the prices for their FE lenses compared to their DSLR siblings.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 3, 2020)

Accutance said:


> 1. So let's say Canon does what you say with the EF85 (which is not a great lens wide open) priced at $350 and then a year later when they want to launch the "real" RF 85/1.8 for $797 (i.e., price of Nikon Z mount 85/1.8S)? The adapted EF lens would eat into the sales of the new lens.



That's not what I'm saying. I say Canon would either adapt the EF 85mm f/1.8 to RF *or* release a wholly new cheap RF 85mm, but *not* skip making a cheap RF 85mm lens alltogether.


----------



## Accutance (Jun 3, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I say Canon would either adapt the EF 85mm f/1.8 to RF *or* release a wholly new cheap RF 85mm, but *not* skip making a cheap RF 85mm lens alltogether.



Launching a cheap RF mount 85/1.8, optically the same as the EF or redesigned is not in Canon's best interest for the multiple reasons I previously stated.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 4, 2020)

Accutance said:


> Launching a cheap RF mount 85/1.8, optically the same as the EF or redesigned is not in Canon's best interest for the multiple reasons I previously stated.



1. The RF 85mm f/1.8 could be launched for far closer to the EF 85mm f/1.8 and/or offer advantages from the improved communication abilities of the RF mount.

2. The switch to mirrorless would be drived, as I wrote, by lenses EF doesn't offer, such as the RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM, RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM, RF 28-70mm f/2L USM, etc. The "business model" I suggest is limited to cheap primes, *if* Canon can't make new cheap RF primes instead. Which is my whole point.

As for the EF to R adapter, its a cheap extension tube intended to help photographers switch from EF to RF. As example, I have four L zooms. I don't have the money to switch all of them at the same time. The adapter will allow to make this switch gradually.

The adapter certainly isn't an item Canon can make a profit on long term, as lots of companies can copy it quickly.

3. Which is relevant to the point at hand... how?


----------



## Accutance (Jun 4, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> 1. The RF 85mm f/1.8 could be launched for far closer to the EF 85mm f/1.8 and/or offer advantages from the improved communication abilities of the RF mount.
> 
> 2. The switch to mirrorless would be drived, as I wrote, by lenses EF doesn't offer, such as the RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM, RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM, RF 28-70mm f/2L USM, etc. The "business model" I suggest is limited to cheap primes, *if* Canon can't make new cheap RF primes instead. Which is my whole point.
> 
> ...



Sigh. I don't know how many different ways I can tell you to quit fantasizing about cheap adaptations of EF lenses, be it primes or zooms or super teles. It already exists via EF/R adapter. It's simply not going to happen.

As for #3, you asked the question earlier. I answered it.


----------



## Accutance (Jun 4, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Me fantasizing is your insulting interpretation of things.
> 
> If RF takes over, as some people expect it to, EF will go out of production, at which time the combo will not be available, at least not a profit for Canon.
> 
> What I'm saying, and you're apparently too stupid or malicious to understand, is Canon will make cheap RF primes. It might do so by converting EF primes to RF, or designing wholly new RF primes.



What what you fail to understand is that Canon will not make cheapo ($350) RF prime lenses even if the incremental cost to production is nil or even negative. Go ahead, send in your request to Canon USA or Canon Japan himself. And don't skip your anti-psychotic meds.


----------



## Dexter75 (Jun 10, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> That sounds ignorant to me.
> 
> Considering the EF 85mm 1.4 works like a hand in a glove on the EOS R, there shouldn't be any need for Canon to rush new RF lens designs. Canon's present pace seems more than ample.



that’s not the point. We shouldn’t be having to use 25 year old lens designs on our brand new mirrorless cameras and it’s ridiculous it took a 3rd party maker to put out a lens Canon should have had out from day 1 or at least the first 3 months.


----------



## Accutance (Jun 10, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> that’s not the point. We shouldn’t be having to use 25 year old lens designs on our brand new mirrorless cameras and it’s ridiculous it took a 3rd party maker to put out a lens Canon should have had out from day 1 or at least the first 3 months.



What, the EF 85/1.4 L IS is a 25 year old lens design? Nope, announced on August 29, 2017.

Plus I don't see why Canon has some sort of onus (to you) to put out an 85 prime within 3 months of releasing their first FF MILC. It's not like Sony did (the 85/1.4GM was released Feb 2016, over years after the A7 was released (Oct 2013).


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, I've decided I need to sell my RF 85mm f/1.2L for the sake of survival. Pretty sure. I guess the Samyang/Rokinon will be the replacement.


----------



## mkamelg (Jun 15, 2021)

It is June 2021, and according to product page on the website of one of the largest Polish photo stores network Cyfrowe.pl, this lens model has the "End of the model No order possible" status:









Samyang AF 85 MM F/1.4 Canon RF - Obiektywy do bezlusterkowców - Foto - Sklep internetowy Cyfrowe.pl







www.cyfrowe.pl





On the website of the European distributor of the Samyang brand i.e. the Focus Nordic company, the RF mount has disappeared from the offer:






Obiektywy - Fotografia - Focus Nordic - PL







www.focusnordic.pl





This lens (along with the Samyang AF 14 MM F/2.8 Canon RF model) has disappeared from the manufacturer's official website:









Samyang Optics


A New Perspective Samyang Optics. Provides detailed information and support for Samyang Optics lenses. You can also view magazine content and sample photos.




www.samyanglens.com


----------



## Stuart (Jun 15, 2021)

It could also just be brand name changes (Samyang ) and/or distribution deals changing. I hope so at its nice to see 3rd party challengers.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jun 15, 2021)

I own this lens and have been very pleased with it, I hope it is not that they have decided to no longer support the RF mount.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 15, 2021)

mkamelg said:


> It is June 2021, and according to product page on the website of one of the largest Polish photo stores network Cyfrowe.pl, this lens model has the "End of the model No order possible" status:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine but it is no longer working with my RP. Autofocus just stopped working altogether after being somewhat choppy for a few uses. Truly unfortunate because the rendering is really spectacular. I’ve contemplated buying the Samyang dock to see if an update helps, but I hate the idea of throwing more money at problems.


----------



## navastronia (Jun 15, 2021)

I own this lens and would be shocked if Samyang just stopped making it. Surely people are buying them.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jun 15, 2021)

chasingrealness said:


> I love mine but it is no longer working with my RP. Autofocus just stopped working altogether after being somewhat choppy for a few uses. Truly unfortunate because the rendering is really spectacular. I’ve contemplated buying the Samyang dock to see if an update helps, but I hate the idea of throwing more money at problems.


Where are you based I have the dock and if you are anywhere near me I am glad to share.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 15, 2021)

RBSfphoto said:


> Where are you based I have the dock and if you are anywhere near me I am glad to share.


I’m in queens NY. Would love to try plugging it in to see if it works!


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jun 15, 2021)

chasingrealness said:


> I’m in queens NY. Would love to try plugging it in to see if it works!


I am in San Francisco


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 15, 2021)

RBSfphoto said:


> I am in San Francisco


It’s the thought that counts. Appreciate that.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 19, 2021)

I just looked at the Samyang website and the 14mm RF lens seems to be gone, as well as the 85mm RF lens. Anyone know what's going on? The existence of the Samyang AF 85mm RF lens is one of the reasons I haven't entirely given up on the idea of staying with Canon when I move to mirrorless.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 19, 2021)

Just realised that both the 14mm and 85mm AF lenses for RF mount are still on the Rockinon website. Along the lines of what someone else has already suggested, maybe they've just decided to use the Rockinon name for these in future, for some reason ...?


----------

